# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Home Made Glow Sticks

## Ken

Leave 1/4 of Mountain dew in bottle (just dont drink it all), add a tiny bit of baking soda and 3 caps of peroxide. Put the lid on and shake.  Homemade glow stick (bottle) solution.

----------


## hunter63

Pretty intresting....did ya try it?
Lot of this stuff doesn't work....and I don't like dew...LOL

----------


## Ken

Not yet.  However, I just put a 2L bottle of Dew in the Fridge, LOL.

----------


## canid

troll chemistry claims another victim.

----------


## Ken

> troll chemistry claims another victim.


Yep.  Just tried it.  Wasted some good Mountain Dew.  Crap.

----------


## canid

Ok, let's be fair: you really sure you wasted 'good' mountian dew?

----------


## hunter63

I still laugh at the candles with the nails in them power up a light bulb......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W791O17yK8

At least the candles didn't go to waste......LOL

----------


## Ken

> Ok, let's be fair: you really sure you wasted 'good' mountian dew?


.......yes.

----------


## tacmedic

This method isn't as easy as the "mountain dew method" but it will actually work.  

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Glowstick

----------


## Ken

> This method isn't as easy as the "mountain dew method" but it will actually work.  
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Glowstick


Thanks!  I was worried for a second that I'd waste a beer on this one.

----------


## GreatUsername

Not really home-made or a glow-stick, but I thought you'd all find this unorthodox method of lighting interesting: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR_2W_SY9SQ

----------


## Rick

I actually do that all the time. Like when I'm working on the car I bang a knuckle on the end of a bolt. Instant light. More like stars than a bulb but I still see 'em. I couldn't see the squeeze bulb in her hand. Nope.

----------


## hunter63

http://www.windycitynovelties.com/25...FRMZnQodGwYA9g

----------


## GreatUsername

> I actually do that all the time. Like when I'm working on the car I bang a knuckle on the end of a bolt. Instant light. More like stars than a bulb but I still see 'em. I couldn't see the squeeze bulb in her hand. Nope.


For demonstration purposes she may have been using a squeeze bulb, but this product was featured in Popular Science Magazine, so I doubt it's a fake. Certainly wouldn't want to light my whole house with the stuff though  :Scared:

----------


## Davidlastink

lol, all I could think about was a vampire cult running around in the dark with these glowing orbs of blood. She looked as if she could of used some counseling.

----------


## Gille

LOL OY what have I gotten myself into (joining the forum) now... (no offence meant but) your all nuts..LOL

----------


## Ken

> LOL OY what have I gotten myself into (joining the forum) now... (no offence meant but) *your all nuts*..LOL


It took you almost a month to realize that?

----------


## Ken

Our Headquarters:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Gille

Well I worked in the hot hot sun alllll day today and that's the only excuse I can give for being so slow..lol The other 29 days were ... just me in my natural state..lol.  Some really cool reading on this forum, nice to see folks have a sense of humour as well.

----------


## hunter63

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXZMZ-XvvzI

----------


## Gille

Roflroflrofl omg rofl

----------


## Ken

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXZMZ-XvvzI


Thanks!  I'd forgotten all about that "Top 10 Hit!"

----------

